# 2019 kawasaki brute force 750



## Jbo (May 15, 2021)

Hey I have a 2019 kawasaki brute force 750 I just replaced the battery on it. Now when I turn the key everything lights up like normal but when i push the button I get nothing. I can jump the solenoid and it turn over but won't start. I have checked all the fuses right under the seat all are good. If I could get some leads where to check that be great thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't guess you could have bumped around the roll over sensor while you were replacing the battery? That would keep it from starting... We have a thread somewhere on how to reset it.

Here's one of them









roll over switch


How good is shaking this thing to get it to work or reset,and when do you know if you need to buy a new one. I checked the volts going to it from the harness(4.8v) but can not seem to really understand how to check the volts coming from the switch itself(something about a delay and special...




www.mudinmyblood.net













2010 Brute Force 750 will not start


Would anyone be nice enough to take some pictures to show me where exactly the rollover sensor is, if it has one? It was running fine, turned it off while I went to get more gas @ store for my pressure washer, came home to wash it, went to start it after spraying under one back fender only, and...




www.mudinmyblood.net


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Double-check that you didn't leave one of the positive leads off, then double-check that the kill switch is in the ON or Run position.


----------

